# Ron in Virginia waiving the hand



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 6, 2008)

I am just learning with the smoker. I have an electric Bradley 4 rack Digital that I have smoked some Venison backstrap and Pork Chops so far. Looking forward to learning some things from you folks.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 6, 2008)

BigRonHuntAlot
Welcome to SMF !!!
You just joined the "mother load" of smoking sites, many knowledgeable members here.


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! We're looking forward to making you a hero  ;{)


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have another Bradley owner aboard.


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the site Ron, from another Virginian.


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, BigRon


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 7, 2008)

Ron welcome to smf. Be sure to check out the free 5-day e-course it is very helpful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks For the Warm Welcome. Looks like there is some talent here.


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. lots of friendly folks with a vast amount of knowledge and experience. You will like it here. Ask any question you may have someone will probably have the answer or find it for you


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF BigRon!!


----------



## philthysmoker (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome Ron, if learning is what you want, learning is what you will get from this SMF


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ron, From an alumnus of Hargrave Military Academy, Chatham, Va. 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Ron, glad to know you're part of the SMF. Read around the forums, a real knowledge base, with friendly folks always willing to help and share.


----------



## kookie (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad you found us here..... You will love it here..........

Kookie


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Folks.  Anybody have a favorite item for the smoker??


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcom Ron!  You will find lots of ideas from this site!  You will learn how to smoke things you never thought of smoking!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Ron.... this place is full of friendly folks!!!


----------



## curtisass (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Ron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of my first smoking session.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice smoker Ron!


----------

